# Achat iphone sur refurb USA



## Diaoulic (1 Septembre 2017)

salut,

vu la parité Euro / Dollar, il devient intéressant de lorgner sur le refurb apple usa.
Quid de la garantie/livraison...

si certains d'entre vous ont une expérience dans ce domaine, je suis preneur de conseils.

Merci pour vos retours


----------



## drs (3 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour
Que je sache, tu ne peux pas acheter sur le store US si tu n'as pas une adresse là bas.
Ensuite je crois que la garantie ne s'appliquera qu'aux US (je ne suis pas sûr qu'il y ait une garantie mondiale)


----------



## Diaoulic (3 Septembre 2017)

salut drs
effectivement j'ai tenté une cde, je pensais qu'en m’acquittant de la tva cela passerait...mais non.
 en espérant q'un jour le refurb français proposent les iphones
merci de ton retour en tout cas


----------



## Diaoulic (3 Septembre 2017)

drs a dit:


> Bonjour
> Que je sache, tu ne peux pas acheter sur le store US si tu n'as pas une adresse là bas.
> Ensuite je crois que la garantie ne s'appliquera qu'aux US (je ne suis pas sûr qu'il y ait une garantie mondiale)



salut drs
effectivement j'ai tenté une cde, je pensais qu'en m’acquittant de la tva cela passerait...mais non.
en espérant q'un jour le refurb français proposent les iphones
merci de ton retour en tout cas


----------

